# Patient expires same day



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 18, 2013)

Question:

If a patient is admitted as an inpatient and expires later that evening, do you just code the admit?

I know this may be a silly question, but have not seen this situation before.

Thanks


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Jul 19, 2013)

If Admit and discharge is on same day it supposed to be the 99234-99236.

susequent day Discharge and Death Pronouncement

Only the physician who personally performs the pronouncement of death shall bill for the faceto-
face hospital discharge day management service (CPT code 99238 or 99239). The date of the
pronouncement shall reflect the calendar date of service on the day it was performed even if the
paperwork is delayed to a subsequent date.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 19, 2013)

But the physician admitted as an "inpatient" status?  I would have thought to use those codes, but the fact that he admitted as an inpatient made me take a second thought on that situation.

Thanks


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 19, 2013)

99234-99236 are for observation or inpatient care


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Monika... Not sure how I missed that verbiage......


----------

